# Are you Social ?



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I get asked plenty of times what social networks I use and why I am not more active on them, but I have always thought that the Motorhome community isn't really in to Social online (apart from forums of course)

Had quite a few lately ask me why I don't tweet and so thought I would ask you guys

Please answer the poll if you do use any of modern day online social apps etc


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Other . . . as in MHF. :wink: 

Does it count as a social network??

Dave


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Google +

Facebook now is a great place for groups in secret so giving you the security so many people fear.
Im in 9 groups that way.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> Other . . . as in MHF. :wink:
> 
> Does it count as a social network??
> 
> Dave


Gosh Zeb if it does then all the forums Im in another 4 at least -----where did I find the time to go to work I need to be retired to talk to everybody


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Does anyone seriously have such an exciting and important life that others are clamering to read about it in little snippets as they leave for the office !!, I am now on the train !!, Arrived at work !!, damn !! Coffee machine is broken !! Bore Bore Bore.

As you can probably guess, No I do not use twitter.

PS. Question, If you do does that make you a Twit ?

Only a question 

Steve


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Only MHF, shouldn't that be on the list?????

Aldra


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> PS. Question, If you do does that make you a Twit ?


lol nope, the correct term is "tweeter" 

I agree though some people tend to use twitter as a means of detailing every aspect of their lives (humdrum and otherwise), whilst others use it as a quick informative means of getting information (sometimes information not available elsewhere) and a behind the scenes look.

For example some of the forthcoming olympics stars are on twitter and say you were interested in the antics of Usain Bolt, you could follow him on twitter ( https://twitter.com/usainbolt/ ) and see footage (photos / videos) not found elsewhere and sometimes a better insight into the person behind the celebrity.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

None.

Spend too much time on here as it is.

Pete


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

Facebook, but I post very little on my wall. I use secret groups and FB chat. FB can become boring - I have a young relative who I don't think ever has a thought that she doesn't post. :roll: I would block her but I'm afraid I might miss the odd important thing she posts. :lol: 

Viv


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

It's probably an age group thing but I'm thrilled that on the votes cast so far I'm not in a minority.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

Forums yes, not FB or Tweeting though.

My wife has just joined FB as a small business, and it seems to be a good way of promoting herself as she starts up.


A "good" horror film script from the 70's could be the world slowly taken over by small electronic handheld devices, hypnotising you and taking over your thoughts, everyone in the street unaware of their surroundings just focused on the magic box! 

Tweeting plus smartphones produce zombies!


Jason


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

had cold mushy peas with the fish n chips last night


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

MHF is the closest I get to a social network. It'll do me!

Terry


----------



## aircool (Jul 13, 2009)

Mainly forums these days then twitter which I actually quite like as an alternative to trawling for news as you can just follow your favourite outlets (mainly for F1 and a few select drivers and Tech news) and obviously handy.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

With 450 'acquaintances' in my address book sending dozens of e-mail's a day that half need replies. 
I dare not even open my Skype prog or several of the 60+ contacts want to chat.

The last thing I need is any social networking connections using up the remaining hours.

Ray.


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

I use Facebook, but really only to play Scrabble!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

What are Twitter and Facebook?

Serious question, since I have never seen either.

Please don't bother with a serious answer, since (_like a small boy and a brussels sprout_) I instinctively know I wouldn't like it! :roll:

Dave :lol: :lol:


----------



## stockiespike (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm on facebook. Don't post much, play a couple games on there, use it mostly for wishing friends happy birthday etc... oh and for being plain nosey obviously :lol:


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm not important enough to post on Twitter.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

You could say that sociability is in inverse proportion to the time you spend in front of a screen, not in proportion to it  

Dick


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Glandwr said:


> You could say that sociability is in inverse proportion to the time you spend in front of a screen, not in proportion to it
> 
> Dick


Still I suppose for marketing purposes it would be useful to know which are the most popular sites with motorhomers. Moi cynical? :lol:

Sorry Nuke couldn't resist it. :wink:

Dick


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> What are Twitter and Facebook?
> 
> Serious question, since I have never seen either.
> 
> ...


Just like that smartphone, Zeb.

Dave


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

DABurleigh said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> > What are Twitter and Facebook?
> ...


..and that toad you've been considering? :lol:

Chris


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I was genuinely open to evidence relevant to my question.

Dave


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Google +

ray.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I was quite interested in Uncle Norm's mushy peas, could you tell us more...... sorry I thought I was on Facebook!

Alan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

so was i

I couldn,t work out why they were cold
but then again there's is no accounting for taste
So come on Uncle Norm

Do you like mushy peas cold??

Sandra 8O :lol:


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

I love cold mushy peas with tomato ketchup... I bathe in them all the time!! :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## Brownfools (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm still seething that it's impossible to delete twitduh and faceache from my mobile phone!!!
Worse, every day I get an alert to update one or the other or both of the damn things.
Marvin (my paranoid Android) is great BUT I should have the right to choose what software or apps I do not want on my phone.

David


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

I am 'on' Facebook because it is the only way to keep track of a young relative who is walking the Appalachian Trail. The world has changed!

Alan


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

My wife has a facebook account which we only use to keep up to date with what our nephews and nieces are up to. We often wish we didn't look as the language they use is often disgusting and full of gobbledegook.

We do see lots of photo's of our 5 month old grandson however which is a great as he lives in IOM.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

UncleNorm said:


> I love cold mushy peas with tomato ketchup... I bathe in them all the time!! :roll: :wink: :lol:


Oh my Gawd Norm.
That is the most vomitworthy dish I could imagine.... 8O :twisted:

Ray.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

motormouth said:


> My wife has a facebook account which we only use to keep up to date with what our nephews and nieces are up to.


Hi MM

Same here, we access Facebook quite often but I rarely add any personal updates, details or comments but as lots of our younger relatives do use it extensively it now seems the only way to keep up with the goings on. So often I just click "like" on their posts and pictures to let them know we have seen them...that seems to keep them and us happy.



Glandwr said:


> Still I suppose for marketing purposes it would be useful to know which are the most popular sites with motorhomers. Moi cynical? :lol:
> 
> Sorry Nuke couldn't resist it. :wink:
> 
> Dick


Hi Dick ...I see where you are coming from but that's not cynical at all ...you are just reading between the lines where 2+2=4 ... and if Nuke is going to spend some time twittering or facebooking etc. then the info on what we do on social network sites will be interesting to him so it seems sensible to ask :wink:



locovan said:


> Facebook now is a great place for groups in secret so giving you the security so many people fear.
> Im in 9 groups that way.


Hi Mavis

That seems like a good idea for close friends but if a secret Facebook group is formed from internet friends, such as friends that were made in a forum like this one (MHF) where everyone gets to see and read what is posted does it not stand the chance that it will just get a little bit "cliquey" when those secret group folks post in each others threads in the open MHF forum? I do hope not, but as I have seen references to a MHF Facebook group I do wonder... is that group a secret one?.

... and should I ask if I can join ?

Mike


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

I originally joined Facebook a few years ago with a false name and age to spy on my kids. I found I couldn't see any of their stuff because it was private so I forgot about it.

Some time later I was persuaded by friends to join. I went into my old account only to find several friend requests from people I knew. They'd tracked me through my email address - none of them ever asked why I had a false name and was 20 years younger.  

Viv


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

spykal said:


> motormouth said:
> 
> 
> > My wife has a facebook account which we only use to keep up to date with what our nephews and nieces are up to.
> ...


Im not in a secret place like that Mike --one of my secret places is with friends from all Motorhome clubs --MCC CCC CC MHFacts and Fun etc etc so its no more clicky than in here we just chat away.

And anyway Im amazed at how few are on facebook so how can people knock what groups Im in. Im just happy to protect my Security on what I do

My other secret places are to do with cancer where I work all day around the world helping where I can patients and carers with Mesothelioma. This is my desk job.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

don't use facebook, but Viv does. Some of the stuff is ok, but alot is pointless waffle and cryptic posts that invite responses because nobody can understand them!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

bognormike said:


> don't use facebook, but Viv does. Some of the stuff is ok, but alot is pointless waffle and cryptic posts that invite responses because nobody can understand them!


Sorry Mike But i have to disagree as there is so much good if facebook is used to a great advantage ---dont forget as I have already said people are playing it different to be secure and so much is done now in Groups.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

bognormike said:


> . . . pointless waffle and cryptic posts that invite responses because nobody can understand them!


Hmmmmmmm.

No need to join Facebook then Mike, if you are a member of MHF! :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Gosh i darent even mention what I do on twitter   
Once again a great tool if used properly. :wink:
I get retweeted around the world --I love it


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

It's a shame so many people just say " Facebook...load of rubbish, what's the point, don't need to know who's eating breakfast, etc etc.." because if used correctly, it is a very powerful tool.

You can get out of it just what you want and ditch the junk. I personally have no interest whatsoever in the Games/Apps/Birthday requests side of it...but I do find it hugely handy to keep up to date with my chosen sports that I follow, Stock Car Racing, F1 racing, and to a lesser degree, Speedway. All of these have lots of info coming through on my Facebook feed that it would be hard to collect from elsewhere.

It's also a great tool for promoting anything you want, in my case, my Music, and my band's music.

I can highly recommend Social Fixer which is a Free plugin for all the major Browsers. It lets you customize Facebook in a big way, filtering out anything you consider to be junk. So, you can completely remove Games, Apps and just about anything else from your FB feed, and also alter the page layout to just how you want it. A must-have for me.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

spykal said:


> motormouth said:
> 
> 
> > My wife has a facebook account which we only use to keep up to date with what our nephews and nieces are up to.
> ...


By the way Spykil MHfacts has a face book and only 64 people have liked it --- Its not secret so come on like that and we can chat !!! no Cliques honest :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

> By the way Spykil MHfacts has a face book and only 64 people have liked it --- Its not secret so come on like that and we can chat !!! no Cliques honest :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


Helps if people know where to find it 8)


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> if Nuke is going to spend some time twittering or facebooking etc. then the info on what we do on social network sites will be interesting to him so it seems sensible to ask


spot on Mike i wasn't doing any subterfuge I was quite open, i.e. if i am to dedicate time to using social media more then what aspects would garner the most attention and make it the most worthwhile 

No use me tweeting to no-one lol


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I prefer beeing social over a cup of coffee or stronger. ccasion5:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

locovan said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> > don't use facebook, but Viv does. Some of the stuff is ok, but alot is pointless waffle and cryptic posts that invite responses because nobody can understand them!
> ...


 :lol: 8) Mavis - you haven't seen the rubbish that comes up from some of our relatives!!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I would be afraid to go other than
MHF

I trust the people on here

it makes me feel safe

and you are such lovely people  

Aldra


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Of course I am social. Thats why I am on here.


Dave p


----------

